# Dateien per Drag&Drop ins Java-Fenster ziehen



## pc-world (22. Aug 2008)

Gibt es irgendwo so eine Klasse, wie ich sie mir vorstelle?
Das man
1.) Dateien aus einem externen Explorer-Fenster ins Java-Fenster ziehen kann (und dann in einer "Box" oder so angezeigt wird)
2.) Dateien aus einem JTree, in dem Dateien angezeigt werden, in diese "Box" ziehen kann.

So stelle ich mir das vor:






Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies (möglichst einfach) zu verwirklichen?
(Am besten schon was fertiges... )


----------



## Marco13 (22. Aug 2008)

Was vorgefertigtes kanne ich nicht. Hilft vielleicht schon die Kombination aus http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/dnd/intro.html und solchen Websuchergebnissen wie http://www.davidgrant.ca/drag_drop_...agers_konqueror_nautilus_to_java_applications ?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/dnd/intro.html


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2008)

pc-world, wieso postest du hier und im byte-world-Forum?
doppelte Arbeit für alle Helfer oder wie,
wenigstens darauf hinweisen und jeweils anderen Thread referenzieren..


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> pc-world, wieso postest du hier und im byte-world-Forum?
> doppelte Arbeit für alle Helfer oder wie,
> wenigstens darauf hinweisen und jeweils anderen Thread referenzieren..



Sorry... - Aber danke für den Hinweis mit dem referenzieren!


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> pc-world, wieso postest du hier und im byte-world-Forum?
> doppelte Arbeit für alle Helfer oder wie,
> wenigstens darauf hinweisen und jeweils anderen Thread referenzieren..



Sorry... - Aber danke für den Hinweis mit dem referenzieren!


----------



## pc-world (22. Aug 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> pc-world, wieso postest du hier und im byte-world-Forum?
> doppelte Arbeit für alle Helfer oder wie,
> wenigstens darauf hinweisen und jeweils anderen Thread referenzieren..



Sorry... - Aber danke für den Hinweis mit dem referenzieren!


----------



## pc-world (22. Aug 2008)

Hab jetzt was gefunden, wo man nichts mehr selber rumbasteln muss: iharder.sourceforge.net/current/java/filedrop/
(Ist zwar einfach gemacht, aber trotzdem gut...)


----------



## pc-world (28. Aug 2008)

WellWork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spam



Ähh...
Wenn du meine Doppelpostings meinst - da bin ich nicht dran schuld! Da war dieser blöde Fehler, es würde was mit dem Mail-Dings nicht stimmen - s. auch hier: http://java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=73824&highlight=






*edit by Wildcard*
spam removed


----------

